
Half of Older Americans Have Nothing in Retirement Savings - spking
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/almost-half-older-americans-zero-210656147.html
======
soared
Better headline:

However, 29 percent of older Americans had neither a pension nor any assets in
a 401(k) or IRA account

~~~
lainga
The other 19% "did have access to a traditional pension, also known as a
defined benefit plan".

